# Are you willing to try and make a difference?



## vishalshukla (Mar 7, 2008)

Last week Mr. White and Mr. Bartolomucci were invited to meet and speak with the directors of the various Royal Family Kids Camps from around the world. It was very gratifying to hear that RFKC Directors from all over the world were aware of and excited about the fund raising the Bob White Invitational team had done. Naturally the question of how can we replicate this nationwide, if not worldwide? was asked.

I can tell you that the Bob White Invitational is the best thing we at BWKS have ever done. It is the most rewarding thing I have ever been a part of. Knowing the money is going to kids who have been abused gives us a feeling that is hard to put into words.

While BWKS receives no financial benefit from the BWI the other benefits have made us a better school. Our team captains, volunteers, sponsors and competitors all get a feeling of pride and accomplishment that are hard to describe. 

With that in mind my question to all of you out there is, would you be willing to throw a tournament to benefit the RFKC?

When I think of the potential for good that the Kenpo Community can do if we work towards a good cause, it is staggering. Kids fighting for Kids has amazing potential. 
We at BWKS would be proud to support and assist you in any way we can if you did decide to throw a charity tournament.

Here is a link that lists the RFKC Camps from around the country http://www.rfkc.org/index.cfm?PAGE_ID=221
Why not find a camp near you and make a difference in the lives of children who need your help?

So who is willing to step up? I truly believe you will be very happy you made the effort. It is worth the effort.

Regards,
Vishal Shukla
http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com


----------



## Hawke (Mar 8, 2008)

Wonderful to see people use their time and skill to help make this a better place.

Great job and keep up the excellent work.


----------

